# cub cadet info please



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

anyone have info or other pic of one of these tractor. i know they are home made but i need more info and pic, of what they did i tryed this same thing with a bolens 1050 but did not pivot in the middle it took a football field to turn it. so any help would be great and thanks james


----------



## HYDROGUARDIAN16 (Feb 14, 2007)

hey james , I like the way that tractor looks. I would buy one myself just because it looks cool.


----------



## james66 (Feb 27, 2006)

hydro, i have seen the cub done like this and jd and a wh the one in the pic is a home made frame but is a cub mostly. i seen this tractor at a show in 2002 i would like to make one but that takes $$$$ i dont have for a toy the wife would have a cow. thanks for the reply james


----------



## brian5443 (Aug 5, 2007)

Nice looking tractor there, you could almost use an old Bolens Estate Keeper to start with, just have engine in back


----------

